# مكتبة الهندسة الميكانيكية المتجددة (حمل ماتريد)



## captainhass (1 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

كل عام و أنتم بخير

هذا الرابط لمكتبة كتب الهندسة الميكانيكية بتخصصاتها الفرعية

المكتبة تتحدث (يعنى الموقع ده بيحدث قواعد بياناته باستمرار)

و تقريبا يمكن انك تضيف كمان

أرجو ان أكون قد افدتكم بشىء

اذا استفدتم فعلا 

من فضلكم ردوا على الموضوع


الرابط
http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/books/index.php​


----------



## م/وفاء (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله بالف خير علي هذا الموضوع العضيم


----------



## مهندس وعد (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جارب التجربة وجزاك الله خيرا مقدما


----------



## مهندس وعد (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مكتبة رائعة جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محبس (1 ديسمبر 2009)

try to use this

www.gigapedia.org


----------



## عصاميات (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا علي هذا المجهود
وامنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## عصاميات (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا علي هذا المجهود
وامنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## نايف علي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير أخي الفاضل


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (1 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك جهد متميز وعمل رائع


----------



## captainhass (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة

و كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## ضحكة مؤمنة (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جارى التجربة
ماشاء الله موضوع قيم ومفيد ويستحق التثبيت


----------



## slmlam (1 ديسمبر 2009)

المطوب اذا موجود : شرح لميكانيكا الموائع..... لو سمحتم......


----------



## captainhass (1 ديسمبر 2009)

slmlam قال:


> المطوب اذا موجود : شرح لميكانيكا الموائع..... لو سمحتم......


 

السلام عليكم ياأخى

هناك مكتبة كاملة فى الهيدروليك و ميكانيكا الموائع

و رابطها

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/books/hydraulics.php

و اذا كنت تريد مثلا كتاب معين فى Fluid mechanics


هتجد مربع بحث مكتوب عليه search book

اختار قسم Hydraulics

و اكتب فيه Fluid mechanics

و ان شاء الله هتجد مجموعة كويسة

أرجو ان أكون قد أفدتك بشىء​


----------



## eng.moustapha (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا جدااااااااااا


----------



## محمد التاج على (2 ديسمبر 2009)

اود الحصول على كاتلوجات للمعدات الثقيله ارجو المساعده


----------



## captainhass (2 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد التاج على قال:


> اود الحصول على كاتلوجات للمعدات الثقيله ارجو المساعده


السلام عليكم مهندس محمد التاج على

ان شاء الله على هذه الروابط ستجد

بعض manuals

الخاصة بشركتى caterpillar and Komatsu

أرجو أن اكون وفقت فى طلبك

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/books/hydraulics.php​


----------



## Eng_Matro (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## uthman_33 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## الحجازي_ (3 ديسمبر 2009)

طلب كتلوجات اليات ثقيلة


----------



## معتصم عقيل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

أحتاج الى كتب الماتلاب الحديثة وكيفية التعامل مع البرنامج


----------



## الحجازي_ (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اطلب كتلوجات الاليات الثقيلة


----------



## captainhass (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الحجازي_ قال:


> اطلب كتلوجات الاليات الثقيلة




*
ان شاء الله على هذه الروابط ستجد

بعض manuals

الخاصة بشركتى caterpillar and Komatsu

أرجو أن اكون وفقت فى طلبك

الرابط


*http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/books/hydraulics.php​


----------



## captainhass (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد على المهندس معتصم عقيل*



معتصم عقيل قال:


> أحتاج الى كتب الماتلاب الحديثة وكيفية التعامل مع البرنامج


السلام عليكم


هذه مجموعة كتب فى الماتلاب








الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/books/books_detail.php?id=436


و هذا كتاب التطبيقات لنفس المؤلف









الرابط


http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/books/books_detail.php?id=437








الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/books/books_detail.php?id=442



و هذه مجموعة كبيرة جدا من الكتب فى نفس الروابط









الرابط


http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/books/books_detail.php?id=538


و كل عام و أنتم بخير و نحن دائما فى خدمة طلاب العلم
​


----------



## mushaiti (4 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## captainhass (4 ديسمبر 2009)

mushaiti قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى



السلام عليكم

جزاكم الله خير على ردكم الطيب

ووفقك الله و كل طلاب العلم لما يحبه و يرضاه

و كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## Eng_Matro (4 ديسمبر 2009)

تشكر اخي الكريم


----------



## عمران احمد (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## captainhass (6 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم​


----------



## captainhass (6 ديسمبر 2009)

لعل ان يكون هذاالموضوع قدأفادكم بشىء

و كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (8 ديسمبر 2009)

أرجو أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​


----------



## علاءالدين بنيان (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (11 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العافية على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## رزاق الغزالى (11 ديسمبر 2009)

:11:السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اما بعد 
فاننى بحاجة ماسة جدا الى كتاب يحوى جميع مكافئات الرول بيرن وكذلك البول بيرن راجيا تعاونكم معى ويا حبذا تكون لاخر اصدارت skf


----------



## captainhass (11 ديسمبر 2009)

رزاق الغزالى قال:


> :11:السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اما بعد
> فاننى بحاجة ماسة جدا الى كتاب يحوى جميع مكافئات الرول بيرن وكذلك البول بيرن راجيا تعاونكم معى ويا حبذا تكون لاخر اصدارت skf




أرجو التوضيح أخى الكريم المقصود بطلبك

و يفضل أن تفصح أكثر عن كلماتك

و يفضل ان تكتب الكلمات بالانجليزية لكى يتضح المطلوب

حتى نستطيع مساعدتك ان شاء الله

( الرول بيرن؟؟)​


----------



## captainhass (12 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية​


----------



## asaad m saheb (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## اوس الصفار (13 ديسمبر 2009)

يا اخوان محتاج تقرير عن ماكنة الفريزة


----------



## captainhass (13 ديسمبر 2009)

أرجو ان اكون قد وفقت فى افادة طلاب العلم ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (14 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العافية

و جزاكم الله خير غلى ردودكم الطيبة​


----------



## nartop (16 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل خـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير


----------



## captainhass (16 ديسمبر 2009)

nartop قال:


> جزاك الله كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل خـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير




يعطيك العافية

جزاكم الله خير على الرد الطيب​


----------



## mr-engineer-1 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموقع
Engineering Books


----------



## سعيداسعد (16 ديسمبر 2009)

[جزاك الله خير أخي الفاضل] مشكور على المجهود الطيب


----------



## عبد النبى زغلول (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً على هذه المساعدة


----------



## captainhass (17 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العافية

و جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (18 ديسمبر 2009)

انتهز عمرك و تعلم على قدر استطاعتك

فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (18 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام و أنتم بخير

بمناسبة حلول عام هجرى جديد
لعل الله أن يوفقنا فيه الى العلم و لما يحب و يرضى​


----------



## captainhass (19 ديسمبر 2009)

انتهز فرصتك فى الحياة

فأنت سوف تسأل عن عمرك فيما افنيته

فما انت الا أيام فلا تضيعها​


----------



## mastar (19 ديسمبر 2009)

موقع رائع فعلا

بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (19 ديسمبر 2009)

mastar قال:


> موقع رائع فعلا
> 
> بارك الله فيك



يعطيك العافية
جزاكم الله خير على ردك

و ارجو ان تكون قد استفدت فعلا​


----------



## elsalhien (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله بالف خير علي هذا الموضوع العظيم


----------



## captainhass (19 ديسمبر 2009)

elsalhien قال:


> جزاك الله بالف خير علي هذا الموضوع العظيم




يعطيك العافية

و جزاكم الله خير على الرد الطيب​


----------



## captainhass (19 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام و أنتم بخير

اغتنم خمس قبل خمس

فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اللهم وفق طلاب العلم لما تحب و ترضى​


----------



## م. ابوسارة (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه ومجهوود رائه وتشكر عليه 

وبانتظار المزيد من جديدك 
نفع الله فيك الامه العربية الاسلامية


----------



## mizostar (22 ديسمبر 2009)

thnks about this alot offer


----------



## captainhass (23 ديسمبر 2009)

mizostar قال:


> thnks about this alot offer



جزاكم الله خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## محمد ربيع احمد (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزيت خيرا عنا يا اخا العرب


----------



## captainhass (24 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد ربيع احمد قال:


> جزيت خيرا عنا يا اخا العرب


 
يعطيك العافية
جزاكم الله خير على الرد الطيب​


----------



## الوحش الدلوع (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يا طيب


----------



## captainhass (25 ديسمبر 2009)

الوحش الدلوع قال:


> مشكور يا طيب



يعطيك العافية

و جزاكم الله خير على الرد الطيب​


----------



## captainhass (27 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## atb2 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## captainhass (27 ديسمبر 2009)

atb2 قال:


> شكرا اخي العزيز



يعطيك العافية على ردودك الطيبة​ ​


----------



## ragag (27 ديسمبر 2009)

_جزك الله خير لك مني كل التحية يسلمو والله_


----------



## captainhass (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ragag قال:


> _جزك الله خير لك مني كل التحية يسلمو والله_




يعطيك العافية​


----------



## captainhass (3 يناير 2010)

كل عام و جميع طلاب العلم بخير​


----------



## Emperor1990 (4 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا سيدي الكريم


----------



## ahmed abdelhady (4 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (4 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك مكتبه رائعه


----------



## captainhass (7 يناير 2010)

الوحش الدلوع قال:


> مشكور يا طيب



يعطيك العافية

و جزاكم الله خير أخى الكريم على ردكم الطيب​


----------



## ELGAMAL (7 يناير 2010)

*مشكور جدا علي هذا المجهود
وامنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع
وشكرا" 
*


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (7 يناير 2010)

مكتبة ممتازة ممنونين منك اخي العزيز


----------



## captainhass (7 يناير 2010)

يعطيكم العافية

و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة

نفعنا الله و اياكم بهذا العلم​


----------



## محمد الشكشاكى (8 يناير 2010)

*شكر للتوضيح المفيد*

اشكرك واشكر القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع
وانا اشتركت فى المنتدى بعد ما كتبت كلمة (كوبلن السيارة)فى جووجل فذهب بى الى منتداكم الرائع 
لاتشرف بكم فعلا والسبب ان كوبلن سيارتىبدأ فى الطقطقة منذ اسبوع .
وانا سيارتى ماركة ( اولدس موبل )امريكية موديل 82 ولو فى نصيحة خاصة بهذا الطراز تفضلو بتوضيحها لى ويكون لكم جزيل الشكر
( انا قرات معلوماتكم وفهمتها جيدا ) بس لو فى نصيحه خاصة .


----------



## ELGAMAL (8 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## captainhass (9 يناير 2010)

اللهم وفق كل طالب علم لما تحب و ترضى​


----------



## abomahr (9 يناير 2010)

*مشكور ... جزاك الله خيرا.*


----------



## captainhass (10 يناير 2010)

abomahr قال:


> *مشكور ... جزاك الله خيرا.*




يعطيك العافية
وجزاكم الله كل خير​ ​


----------



## shadofax11 (11 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## captainhass (13 يناير 2010)

يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم​


----------



## captainhass (16 يناير 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (20 يناير 2010)

* 
يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم
​*​
​


----------



## captainhass (26 يناير 2010)

*كل عام و أنتم بخير*​


----------



## captainhass (1 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت فى افادتكم بفضل الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (2 فبراير 2010)

* كل عام و أنتم بخير

و اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​*​
​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم
روابط مميزة


----------



## captainhass (3 فبراير 2010)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> بارك الله فيكم
> روابط مميزة




يعطيك العافية يا باشمهندس

و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردكم​


----------



## حسن الطاهر (3 فبراير 2010)

الجق الموضوع يستاهل الرد عليه الله يرحم الي جابوك


----------



## captainhass (3 فبراير 2010)

حسن الطاهر قال:


> الجق الموضوع يستاهل الرد عليه الله يرحم الي جابوك




يعطيك العافية
و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردكم الطيب​


----------



## captainhass (4 فبراير 2010)

*يعطيكم العافية و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم*​


----------



## خليفي (4 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم علي هذا المجهود والعطاء


----------



## عبدة جويلى (4 فبراير 2010)

قشطة عليك


----------



## captainhass (4 فبراير 2010)

يعطيكم العافية و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (5 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## احسان الشبل (6 فبراير 2010)

شكران جزيلا


----------



## mohamedfm (6 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك كتب في مجال عملي تمام


----------



## captainhass (6 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (6 فبراير 2010)

يعطيكم العافية على جميل الردود

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (7 فبراير 2010)

شكوت الى وكيع سوء حفظى فأرشدنى الى ترك المعاصى

و ارشدنى بأن العلم نور و نور الله لا يهدى لعاصى​


----------



## captainhass (7 فبراير 2010)

اللهم وفق طلاب العلم لما تحب و ترضى 

و يسر لهم النجاح فى الدنيا و الأخرة​


----------



## captainhass (8 فبراير 2010)

ادعوا الله تعالى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم و لو شيئا بسيطا من هذا العلم​


----------



## captainhass (9 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى ان يكون كل من شاهد الموضوع قد استفاد و لو قليلا​


----------



## ELGAMAL (9 فبراير 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## captainhass (9 فبراير 2010)

elgamal قال:


> *جزاكم الله كل خير*



يعطيك العافية اخى الكريم

و اسأل الله ان ينفعنا جميعا بهذا العلم​


----------



## captainhass (10 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك

فما انت الا ايام​


----------



## captainhass (12 فبراير 2010)

*اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك*​


----------



## captainhass (13 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا ايام

و لكن تذكر قوله تعالى

" و فوق كل ذى علم عليم "​


----------



## zino gm (13 فبراير 2010)

*مكتبة رائعة جدا بارك الله فيك
thanks 
*


----------



## captainhass (13 فبراير 2010)

zino gm قال:


> *مكتبة رائعة جدا بارك الله فيك
> thanks
> *



*
يعطيك العافية
و جزاكم الله كل خير​*​


----------



## captainhass (3 مارس 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## اب جقادو (3 مارس 2010)

وفقك الله لما فيه الخير


----------



## ضحى ميكانيك (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا و لكن اني لم اعرف كيف استخدم الرابط للتنزيل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## captainhass (3 مارس 2010)

ضحى ميكانيك قال:


> شكرا جزيلا و لكن اني لم اعرف كيف استخدم الرابط للتنزيل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



السلام عليكم

اولا جزاكم الله خير على المشاركة

ثانيا

بعد دخولك رابط المكتبة

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/books

ستجد /ى فى الصفحة الواحدة 10 كتب

و عند الضغط على next أسفل الصفحة ستنتقل الى 

العشر كتب التاليين و هكذا


لكل كتاب صورة موضحة له اذا ضغطت عليها 

سيحولك الى الصفحة الخاصة بالكتاب

مثال

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/books/books_detail.php?id=1


هذه الصفحة تعرض المعلومات الأساسية و بيانات الكتاب و المؤلف الخ...

و فى الأسفل هتلاقى كلمة Download links


هتلاقى بالأسفل Text area مستطيل لونها ابيض مكتوب فيها روابط التحميل

فقط انسخ تلك الروابط و الصقها فى متصفحك

فتدخل الى صفحة التحميل

هذه هى طريقة التحميل السارية على كل الكتب فى هذا الموقع

أتمنى ان اكون قد افدتك

و كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## yassertaha (4 مارس 2010)

أرجو الإفادة فيما يلي
كيف يمكن تحويل الطن إلى وحدة تبريد لكل ساعة وكيف يمكن تحويل الطن إلى واط بمعنى 
Ton = ?????? Btu/h
Ton = ?????? Wate


----------



## captainhass (4 مارس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## alrbee (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي الكريم


----------



## alrbee (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا لجهود كل من ساهم في اغناء هذا المنتدى


----------



## العندليب النونو (5 مارس 2010)

شكراً:1:


----------



## captainhass (5 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (10 مارس 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (12 مارس 2010)

اتمنى التوفيق و الاستفادة للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## مؤيد الاسلام (13 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (14 مارس 2010)

مؤيد الاسلام قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## تألق مهندس (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (15 مارس 2010)

تألق مهندس قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 

الله يعطيك العافية
جزاكم الله كل خير على مشاركتك الطيبة​


----------



## محمد اسامة السعيد (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## captainhass (18 مارس 2010)

محمد اسامة السعيد قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


 
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## asaadrashid (19 مارس 2010)

:14:والله والنعم منك يا شهم:30:


----------



## captainhass (19 مارس 2010)

asaadrashid قال:


> :14:والله والنعم منك يا شهم:30:



جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## shadi031 (19 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## neseergolden (19 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## captainhass (19 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير
و اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم حق الاستفادة​


----------



## egole (19 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (20 مارس 2010)

egole قال:


> بارك الله فيك



 *
جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم
بارك الله فيكم​*​
​


----------



## theramidam (21 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً لقد استفدت كثيراً


----------



## djimimi (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
مرحبا بي عندكم
اريد منكم ان ترسلو لي كتبا تحت موضوع تركيب العظام باللغة الفرنسية


----------



## captainhass (21 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## theupensher (21 مارس 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## captainhass (21 مارس 2010)

theupensher قال:


> شكرررررررررررررررررررا



يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة 

و اتمنى للجميع الاستفادة ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## المحاويلي (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا لهذا المنتدى الرائع على المعلومات المفيدة وانمتى منكم الاستمرار والموفقية لكم


----------



## احمد السيد يوسف (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا كثيرا على هذا الموضوع وجزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## بريق الليل (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## captainhass (23 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية
جزاكم الله كل خير​ ​


----------



## captainhass (29 مارس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (4 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (9 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم حق الاستفادة ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (17 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير​*​


----------



## qsrawi71 (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكور عالمجهود والدال على الخير كفاعله


----------



## captainhass (18 أبريل 2010)

qsrawi71 قال:


> مشكور عالمجهود والدال على الخير كفاعله



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## اسلام هلال (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## zaidssd (19 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## captainhass (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## loord0000 (22 أبريل 2010)

:33::13:


مهندس وعد قال:


> مكتبة رائعة جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (22 أبريل 2010)

loord0000 قال:


> :33::13:




الله يعطيك العافية
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا على المرور​


----------



## sllam (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## captainhass (4 مايو 2010)

sllam قال:


> شكرا يا باشا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (8 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## big.b2010 (9 مايو 2010)

تركيب سير تيمن كيا كرنيفال 2000 م


----------



## captainhass (9 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (28 مايو 2010)

_
اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك 
و صحتك قبل سقمك 
فما أنت الا أيام فانتهزها أخى الكريم _ ​


----------



## captainhass (2 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## KING 1 (2 يونيو 2010)

*شكراً*


----------



## moumou hmimi (2 يونيو 2010)

baraka elaho fikom


----------



## captainhass (2 يونيو 2010)

king 1 قال:


> *شكراً*





moumou hmimi قال:


> baraka elaho fikom




جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (8 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (15 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## حمد المبارك (17 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (17 يونيو 2010)

حمد المبارك قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووور
> وبارك الله فيك



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (19 يونيو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## ahwazy (20 يونيو 2010)

شکرا


----------



## ابوعمور (20 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخي


----------



## Eng lfc (20 يونيو 2010)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## midofm (20 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم وارجو تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## captainhass (21 يونيو 2010)

ahwazy قال:


> شکرا





ابوعمور قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يااخي





eng lfc قال:


> شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا





midofm قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم وارجو تثبيت الموضوع



جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم و مشاركاتكم الطيبة​


----------



## ابوتريكة الليبي (22 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير


----------



## ابوتريكة الليبي (22 يونيو 2010)

وقل ربي زدني علما


----------



## captainhass (22 يونيو 2010)

ابوتريكة الليبي قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير





ابوتريكة الليبي قال:


> وقل ربي زدني علما



جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## captainhass (2 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## اسحاق عمان (3 يوليو 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك :77:


----------



## captainhass (3 يوليو 2010)

اسحاق عمان قال:


> مشكور بارك الله فيك :77:



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (4 يوليو 2010)

*كل عام و انتم بخير*​


----------



## *tamer* (5 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم . مشكور الجميع على المشاركات الفعاله و البناءه لكن رجاء افيدوني كل روابط التحميل المذكوره اعلاه لا تعمل الرجاء المتابعه


----------



## captainhass (6 يوليو 2010)

*tamer* قال:


> السلام عليكم . مشكور الجميع على المشاركات الفعاله و البناءه لكن رجاء افيدوني كل روابط التحميل المذكوره اعلاه لا تعمل الرجاء المتابعه



جزاكم الله كل خير​ حاول التجربة الأن أخى الكريم
الروابط تعمل​


----------



## captainhass (8 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك 

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الجميل ونتمنى ان تكون على جهد متواصل في تزويد المهندس العربي بما يلزم لتكوين النموذج المثالي للمهندس الناجح ... مع التقدير

المهندس الميكانيكي 
جامعة تكريت 
العراق

:75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## captainhass (9 يوليو 2010)

intel dell قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الجميل ونتمنى ان تكون على جهد متواصل في تزويد المهندس العربي بما يلزم لتكوين النموذج المثالي للمهندس الناجح ... مع التقدير
> 
> المهندس الميكانيكي
> جامعة تكريت
> ...



جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيكم و هداكم الى صراط مستقيم​


----------



## captainhass (16 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (21 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (24 يوليو 2010)

اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع نال رضاكم
كل عام و انتم بخير
​


----------



## captainhass (27 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (31 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## eng.zahid (31 يوليو 2010)

مشكووور وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود ونتمنى المزيد من الابداع


----------



## captainhass (1 أغسطس 2010)

zahidmetal قال:


> مشكووور وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود ونتمنى المزيد من الابداع



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## goodmaan55 (1 أغسطس 2010)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## captainhass (1 أغسطس 2010)

goodmaan55 قال:


> goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (6 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## abo-habiba1 (7 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم **شكرا على هذا المجهود*


----------



## captainhass (7 أغسطس 2010)

abo-habiba1 قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم **شكرا على هذا المجهود*



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (10 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (15 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (17 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## نبيل فوزى محمود (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شرح ماكينة cncارجو المساعدة


----------



## alheilo (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ألف شكر


----------



## cappo3332003 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## captainhass (19 سبتمبر 2010)

alheilo قال:


> ألف شكر





cappo3332003 قال:


> مشكور



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## سيف طاهر (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## captainhass (20 سبتمبر 2010)

سيف طاهر قال:


> شكرا اخي الفاضل



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (6 أكتوبر 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## أبو الخير المصري (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد كنان (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## captainhass (24 أكتوبر 2010)

أبو الخير المصري قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا





خالد كنان قال:


> جزاك الله عنا كل خير



جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## محمد فرج ابوزيد (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*لو سمحتوا يجماعه عندما بدخل على الكتاب مش عارف احماه من اين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## محمد فرج ابوزيد (25 أكتوبر 2010)

حد يعرفنى حل المشكله دى ازاى ضرورى


----------



## captainhass (25 أكتوبر 2010)

محمد فرج ابوزيد قال:


> *لو سمحتوا يجماعه عندما بدخل على الكتاب مش عارف احماه من اين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



السلام عليكم أخى الكريم
فى أخر جدول بيانات الكتاب بالأسفل هناك كلمة Download links

تحتحها هتلاقى روابط التحميل مكتوبة و ليست بالضرورة مفعلة للنقر​


----------



## captainhass (9 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## jamal742 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بيك اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد العيار (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك ووفقك لما هوخير وصلاح


----------



## Almoutaz (10 نوفمبر 2010)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## captainhass (10 نوفمبر 2010)

jamal742 قال:


> بارك الله بيك اخي العزيز





محمد العيار قال:


> بارك الله بك ووفقك لما هوخير وصلاح





almoutaz قال:


> thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx



جزاكم الله كل خير اخوانى الكرام
كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## ودضيف (19 نوفمبر 2010)

بالتوفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييق


----------



## captainhass (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ودضيف قال:


> بالتوفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييق



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## productique (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد المجيد معزوز (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## asadig (22 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووور جدا


----------



## captainhass (22 نوفمبر 2010)

productique قال:


> ما شاء الله بارك الله فيك





عبد المجيد معزوز قال:


> بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود و جزاك الله خيرا





asadig قال:


> مشكوووووور جدا




جزاكم الله كل خير
و بارك الله فيكم
كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------

